# VERY odd OTA findings - little help, please!



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

Not a huge deal - really found money, if you will.

I had a set of powered rabbit ears that I hooked up to my new Samsung plasma. I am about 40 miles north of Atlanta, and I wanted to see if the rabbit ears would simply pick up Atlanta channels. I have really struggled in the past pulling in OTAs, but I haven't really tried in the past year or so - not a huge need. 

Well, I went through and scanned, and I pulled about six channels of which I didn't recognize the call letters. So, I googled the results and I'm getting multiple channels (e.g. 15-1, 15-2, 15-3) from places like Montgomery (AL) Birmingham, Chattanooga, and Huntsville (AL). What makes it even more interesting is that I got nothing from my Atlanta channels. The cities I hit are from as far as 200+ miles away. 

Now, I have a pretty good idea why this happened as far as hitting channels that aren't local and not hitting the ones nearby - the power is too strong to hit the locals. I get that part. I guess I'm just stunned by pulling in channels from hundreds of miles away!!!

Did the digital transition have anything to do with this? Any thoughts anyone?

Thanks in advance!
Jack


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry - wrong forum. Please disregard. I'm headed to the OTA forum now.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry that I can't answer your question, but you might want to try to find some answers over @ AVS Forum, where they have a compiled US Local HD Broadcast thread. If you don't find your specific location, check the thread for the nearest community to see if anyone from your location has posted. Good luck.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the local reception forum.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

sarfdawg said:


> ...the power is too strong to hit the locals


I'm stumped. WHDF, Huntsville (virtual channel 15.1, RF channel 14) is actually located in Florence, AL, which is even further away from you. I couldn't find any translators that might be closer. I guess it's possible you scanned during some interesting propagation, in which case the signals would probably be gone now.

I don't understand your comment regarding locals, however. Cumming should have line of sight to the Atlanta stations.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Are there obstructions in the way like hills, mountains, etc?


----------

